# Once a beautiful creature...took the rath of a cruel man



## cwgrlup85 (Aug 29, 2009)

How many of you have dealt with animal cruelty? Here is the story of a horse I used to own. My boyfriend of 5 yrs at the time and I split up. He decided to take the clydesdale, since after all he was his horse. He starved him till he was nothing but skin and bones! I turned him into the humane society and the department of agriculture. All they did was go to the house to inspect and never returned. They did NOTHING!! He stayed with him for a year that way. Never once did the dept. of ag return to check on the situation, cuz if they did they would have confiscated this horse. 

The first pic shows how beautiful he was when I took care of him. 

The other pics were taken a few days after a friend of mine decided to go talk to the family and ended up getting the horse for free! He is only 10 yrs old, but now thanks to my ex looks like an old man. To this day he is not the same, and probably never will be. :-(


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

OMG, that's so horrible! I've dealt with some animal cruelty, but that must be especially bad because he was your baby boy first. =( *hugs*

I'm so sorry hun. at least he's not with your ex anymore.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

That is just plain wrong. Clydeys should never, ever look like that. I can't believe the humane society just left him there.
At least though, he's going to a better home where he will be looked after.


----------



## cwgrlup85 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes he is at a much better home. The poor guy looks awful still though. When I went to visit him it was like he had lost all his spirit. I was very dissapointed that not even the humane society or dept. of ag did anything about this situation. They called me for the location and after they had visited called me back to say they had went and ran an inspection and that they told my ex to sell him or that they would be returning. If he was not sold they were going to confiscate the horse. And yet he stayed there for several mths after that!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

That is horrible. he should of been confiscated earlier. at least that he is being looked after now and you can see him from time to time. he is very beautiful though.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

aww i am soo sorry i would have been so ****ed! at least your friend has him now and you know he will be in a good home and taken care of.


----------



## sabina (Sep 11, 2009)

yes, its sad, what some people do to their horses. my little mare didnt look much better when i got her. she used to stand in the pasture and stare into space, not knowing that she could eat the grass she was standing on.
now, 8 months (and some expensive verbills) later she almost looks like she is supposed to. 
i think your horse will be fine in a few month and he will find his spirit again, and he will thank you for getting him out of there

sabina


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That is horrendous. Thank God he's not with your ex anymore. Poor baby. 

There's no reason you can't get him back to the way he used to be with proper feeding, attention and exercise. I've had experience with cruelty cases before, and you wouldn't believe how the horses change. We rescued four emaciated mares and a jenny from some ******* who starved them, and the only reason Animal Control seized them was because there was a dead horse on the property and they knew my mom would have raised hell if they didn't. There were two fillies and an old mare in her 20's, plus a Shetland pony and a mini donkey. They all made full recoveries and they look like beautiful, normal horses now. Good luck with your guy. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

My goodness that's awful! Poor guy! I'm so glad your friend was able to get him!

Where I lived in TN there was a small house across the road from us that had a pasture that was about the size of a singlewide with 3 15hh quarter horses in it. The pasture was dirt and rock and they would dump a mouldy round bale in the field with no shelter, a small water trough and no other feed. In the year and a half I lived across from them, I asked them several times if I could buy the horses. They wanted $1000 a piece for them, but they looked like walking skeletal anatomy lessons, had never been vetted, never had a farrier, never been haltered let alone ridden.

Hundreds of people complained to the county, the humane society, anyone that would listen. Nothing was ever done because "they are first time horse owners." Yuh, hogwash.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

I'm sure with a little TLC he will get back to his old self. I'm sorry that you and that beautiful animal had to go thru such a heart breaking ordeal.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

I had the same thing with my ex, my horses returned to me after 1 yr with him skin and bone and covered in rain scold... needless to say I have my babies back and they are on the road to recovery! Now Looking a little light but healthy!


----------



## cwgrlup85 (Aug 29, 2009)

Aussie that story is so sad. What became of the horses? It's funny what ppl can get away with as far as animal cruelty. I was basically told that as long as they had food and water there was nothing they could do. Yeah the horse got hay, but he never fed him enough obviously.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

CWGRLUP85, did your ex ever deworm the horse? Not regularly worming can cause significant weight loss, too.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

im sooo sorry! they should have done something sooner! thats terrible that the humane society should have done something sooner than that. at least he will not be i such a bad condition an more.


----------

